# alchohol prices in aruba



## rynker

What can we expect to pay for bottles of alcohol in Aruba?  Mainly hard liquor.  Also, is there a "duty free" at baggage claim at Aruba airport?


----------



## Bob B

I'm pretty sure that if you want to buy liquor to have in Aruba, you would need to buy it at a duty free shop at your departing airport, not in Aruba. Otherwise, I think you'd have to buy it at a store in Aruba. Haven't been in years so can't help with the prices.


----------



## Shaft6868

Aruban liquor prices weren't very different than here in the U.S. and yes there is Duty free at the baggage claim in Aruba.


----------



## joewillie12

Beer was almost double the price in Aruba than the US. I was there this past July and purchased cases in various stores/markets to save money at the resort bars. Not sure about bottles but I would think it wouldn't be too different.


----------



## itd1sah

*Duty free Aruba*

I am in Aruba now.  There is a duty free store at the airport. It is on the right side front corner  of the baggage claim area looking at it as you walk down the stairs to baggage claim.

I arrived in Aruba about 8PM and the store was open then.


----------



## am1

Beer was quite expensive.  I bought at Pricesmart by the airport and would guess is the cheapest on the island, not counting sales if they have those.  24 bottles for $30.  Not balashi but the other local beer.  Bottles were small.  If buying bottles remember that they charge a deposit which I am not sure how if if you can get back or just exchange for a new case.  Pricesmart was just selling bottles.


----------



## Caladezi

We were in Aruba in Sept. of this year.  You can bring what ever liquor you want with you.  I believe that the duty free shop at the airport is for purchases when leaving the island, not arrivals.  If you plan to buy liquor on island you will find the prices slightly higher than in the US but nowhere near what you have to pay in places like the Cayman Islands.  The brand selections at the grocery stores are very good and unless you drink over a liter of the hard stuff per day, there shouldn't be any financial hardship in purchasing liquor on the island.


----------



## mcm21078

I bought a bottle of captain morgan's in the duty free shop by the airport.  It was the same as US prices, possibly a few dollars less.  They also have a wine store inside the big (newer) grocery store.  I think they sell liquor there as well but I didn't go in. 

Beer prices are like most people have said, almost double.  And the cans are like 10 or 11 ounces instead of 12.


----------



## mcm21078

Caladezi said:


> We were in Aruba in Sept. of this year.  You can bring what ever liquor you want with you.  *I believe that the duty free shop at the airport is for purchases when leaving the island, not arrivals.*  If you plan to buy liquor on island you will find the prices slightly higher than in the US but nowhere near what you have to pay in places like the Cayman Islands.  The brand selections at the grocery stores are very good and unless you drink over a liter of the hard stuff per day, there shouldn't be any financial hardship in purchasing liquor on the island.



Nope, I bought a bottle at the airport when I got there. It's not a huge selection but they have most of the popular brands of vodka, rum, tequila, etc.


----------



## silverfox82

US beer is expensive, brands like the local Balashi and SA beers Polar and Presidente are much cheaper. I'm not a big fan of US mass produced lagers, what my German friend calls "Kentucky horse pi**" and think these local brands hold up well to them at a lesser price. Local rum is cheap, often a bit rough but drinkable when mixed with whatever. SA wines are a good buy mostly imo with the occasional bad bottle with the less than ideal storage conditions. Booze holds it's own with the higher end US states prices, in the big picture I wouldn't spend too much time on this, better off looking for 2 for 1's, happy hour deals, sales, etc to pinch a penny.


----------



## elaine

wine was very reasonable at the special liquor store inside the big Dutch grocery store. Plus, lots of interesting labels to try that we don't normally see in the US.


----------



## rynker

Thanks everyone!  You were a big help.


----------

